# The birth and death of the Goliath egg...



## RocknRoll (Apr 17, 2013)

Oh, my poor hen's bum! This is by far the most mammoth egg any of my hens have ever layed. Just wow. I had a feeling it would be a double yolker :shock:

Weighed in at a whopping 5 ounces! If THAT wasn't bad enough... it also had the added _bonus _of brail bumps! poor thing...


----------



## kharmon320 (Apr 17, 2013)

Yowza!!  That's a mighty big egg....  

How many hens do you have?


----------



## RocknRoll (Apr 17, 2013)

kharmon320 said:


> Yowza!!  That's a mighty big egg....
> 
> How many hens do you have?


 Currently we have 10 hens, all sorts of breeds. We get on average 8 eggs a day! They are so comical.


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Apr 17, 2013)

You sure your chickens didn't have a sleepover and invite a Turkey?


----------



## RocknRoll (Apr 17, 2013)

Pepsi Girl said:


> You sure your chickens didn't have a sleepover and invite a Turkey?


 You know, that ironic you mention that. A couple months ago a strange turkey DID show up in our yard!!!


----------



## houseofwool (Apr 17, 2013)

RoyaltySoapworks said:


> You know, that ironic you mention that. A couple months ago a strange turkey DID show up in our yard!!!



I wonder if they can interbreed.


----------



## RocknRoll (Apr 17, 2013)

houseofwool said:


> I wonder if they can interbreed.


 I'm not sure but it I might mention that the turkey was a _female :shock:_


----------



## Shannon_m (Apr 17, 2013)

What a whopper.. I would have named it "Bertha" lol

That's so cool you have hens. I live in the city limits and we can't have chickens here.


----------



## WallFlower (Apr 17, 2013)

Holy moly! That poor girl!


----------



## lizflowers42 (Apr 17, 2013)

WOW!  Sooooo what exactly are brail bumps?  I've gotten fresh eggs with them and wondered about it.


----------



## christinak (Apr 17, 2013)

LMAO, Christine   I've gotten a few like that over the years!  Last year I got a shell with no egg inside and a couple weeks ago I got one with no shell at all.  Both were perfectly intact and egg-shaped.


----------



## RocknRoll (Apr 17, 2013)

lizflowers42 said:


> WOW!  Sooooo what exactly are brail bumps?  I've gotten fresh eggs with them and wondered about it.


 I'm not sure exactly. I think I remember reading somewhere that they were just calcium deposits on the egg that went all wack while forming... :Kitten Love:


----------



## melstan775 (Apr 17, 2013)

That's a big egg. Awesome that it was a twofer!


----------



## Mona719 (Apr 17, 2013)

Wow! I can't imagine how that felt for her. Poor thing  :shock: lol


----------



## RocknRoll (Apr 17, 2013)

Mona719 said:


> Wow! I can't imagine how that felt for her. Poor thing  :shock: lol


 I KNOW!!! :Kitten Love:


----------



## bodhi (Apr 17, 2013)

Double yolker!  poor thing, bet she was clucking up a storm over that one.


----------



## RocknRoll (Apr 17, 2013)

bodhi said:


> Double yolker!  poor thing, bet she was clucking up a storm over that one.


 Probably. I found it later that morning in the nest and i was like "HOLY SH*T!" :silent:


----------



## christinak (Apr 17, 2013)

I got (what I thought) was a big one today....it's huge compared to the others!  It was 3.05 oz.  Yours must have been massive!


----------



## Ancel (Apr 17, 2013)

Twins! I wonder what happens if one hatches a double yolker?


----------



## bodhi (Apr 17, 2013)

Was she walkin' funny?   LOL  (cheering myself up at the expense of your poor cluckers sore patootie)


----------



## RocknRoll (Apr 17, 2013)

Ancel said:


> Twins! I wonder what happens if one hatches a double yolker?


 THAT... is such a good question, i wonder now too! :think:


----------



## RocknRoll (Apr 17, 2013)

bodhi said:


> Was she walkin' funny?   LOL  (cheering myself up at the expense of your poor cluckers sore patootie)


 Nope, that girl is one tough cluckie!


----------



## bodhi (Apr 17, 2013)

We used to have a polish crested named Ozzie that layed doubles all the time, but never seen one that big.  Whats her name?


----------



## RocknRoll (Apr 17, 2013)

bodhi said:


> We used to have a polish crested named Ozzie that layed doubles all the time, but never seen one that big.  Whats her name?


 She's an americana (easter egg chicken) and her name is lol, well... "Dorky"


----------



## bodhi (Apr 17, 2013)

Perfect!


----------



## twinmom (Apr 17, 2013)

Just wondering how old she is?  Our girls lay double yolkers early on when they start laying after the baby eggs, sadly we haven't had any young ones for a while,  but I fixed that by getting more this spring!!


----------



## Sammi_552 (Apr 17, 2013)

Man oh man that's HUGE! Poor chicky. Give her a peck for me...HA!


----------



## dianne70 (Apr 17, 2013)

Holy Moly!!!  Poor chicken.....probably equates to giving birth to a 10 pounder!! LOL


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Apr 18, 2013)

houseofwool said:


> I wonder if they can interbreed.



My daughter in law likes chickens and last year she bought the funniest looking thing and it was called, "a turken"  I'm not kidding!:crazy: 
Half chicken half turkey!


----------



## Badger (Apr 18, 2013)

Wow, that is one big egg!!


----------



## AngelMomma (Apr 18, 2013)

Hahaha!  I got one like that a couple of years ago from one of my hens.  I think I took pictures too because we were so astounded!  My laying hens are getting old now and they have alot of those bumpies on the shells.  The old girls are barely even laying anymore.  I think they will have to go to "Chicken Freezer Camp"


----------



## RocknRoll (Apr 18, 2013)

twinmom said:


> Just wondering how old she is?  Our girls lay double yolkers early on when they start laying after the baby eggs, sadly we haven't had any young ones for a while,  but I fixed that by getting more this spring!!


 She is about 2 years old, we are fixing to get some new spring chicks too!


----------



## RocknRoll (Apr 18, 2013)

dianne70 said:


> Holy Moly!!!  Poor chicken.....probably equates to giving birth to a 10 pounder!! LOL


 No kidding! My sister gave birth to an 11 pounder! he was a month over due, darn ignorant doctor...


----------



## dianne70 (Apr 18, 2013)

RoyaltySoapworks said:


> No kidding! My sister gave birth to an 11 pounder! he was a month over due, darn ignorant doctor...



Youch!  Here in Australia, or at least where I live, they don't let you go more then 10 days over and then they induce you.  My first was 10 days over, and I was induced, second one was only about 5 days!!  And nowhere near the 11 pound mark....Thank God!!  :shock:


----------

